

Web naming rules relax, .pg available for $100K - phil_KartMe
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/06/26/domain.names/?iref=hpmostpop

======
wmf
.pg is already owned by Papua New Guinea. Besides, ICANN may reserve all two-
letter TLDs for countries.

------
icey
I foresee someone making a killing domain squatting via the .cmo TLD

~~~
tyn
Anagram of .com, i guess. Btw, I find myself so many times struggling to
decipher abbreviations mentioned in hacker news, can't you people put a short
explanation in parentheses whenever you use a not so well known abbr? (that
was on purpose)

